# Can I use a radiant barrier -or- floor underlayment as a sound barrier on walls?



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

You will create a vapor trap with that and it is never advisable to have a vapor barrier on the cold wall in the warm/moist South.


----------



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

Missnawlins said:


> I prefer to not use 2 layers of sheetrock.


 "You don't always get what you want" (The Stones). Sheetrock.


----------

